# Arthritis relief for cats



## Emma_H (31 August 2013)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend me some arthritis tablets for my cat?

The vet gave me some massive capsules which can be sprinkled on food but as my old girl doesn't have much of an appetite its not really working. I tried putting it on a spoon with a bit of tuna but she turned her nose up at that!!

Would like a small tablet if possible??


----------



## s4sugar (31 August 2013)

Metacam? It is a liquid & is, allegedly, sweet tasting.


----------



## TheresaW (31 August 2013)

I would second metacam as well.


----------



## Emma_H (31 August 2013)

That's great, thank you so much. I'll try it


----------



## tzar31 (31 August 2013)

What capsules are you currently using? Arthritis in older cats can be difficult to treat, you have to be carefull with metacam because it can't really be used if there is any uncertainty about kidney function. Usually the vet will recommend a blood test first or at least a urine sample. It's a very fine line with old cats between not being in pain vs damage to kidneys


----------



## Emma_H (1 September 2013)

She is on femizole for hyperthyroidism and blood pressure meds. 

Kidney and liver tests all normal. Is there something a bit more natural i could use??


----------



## pines of rome (1 September 2013)

I use this as my cat is showing signs of kidney problems, I get it sent from America!
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...jH8lQ3s2phZqkVVxiarN2Cw&bvm=bv.51495398,d.ZGU


----------



## Fransurrey (1 September 2013)

My old girl is on metacam. At 16, it was decided that this was the best option for her. She has a blood test every 6 months to check kidney function.


----------



## hayley.t (1 September 2013)

You could as your vet about nutraquin /nutramed which are neutraceuticals but they are both capsules so would probably have the same problem.


----------



## suestowford (3 September 2013)

If you can find a vet who does acupuncture you might be very surprised at how effective it is.


----------

